# Short cane? Something to help me get up when camping...



## searchlight (Mar 15, 2016)

I like to go camping, but it's difficult for me to get up off the ground without something to push off from. Sometimes I bring a large yoga block with me, and that works fine. If there's a rolled up sleeping bag or a log nearby, that works too. I'd like to bring something along that's easy to pack. I'm 55 and 280 lbs. I'm thinking that a small cane might work, maybe 12" long, with a rubber base to use in a tent. Any suggestions on what to use? Any suggestions on where to get it?

Thanks!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I think any walking stick will do. I use them to push off myself. And I have a stick when I'm in the woods anyway, whether it's one I brought or one I picked up. Now if you're talking about something to use IN the tent I suppose you can take one of those drugstore fold up canes. You can take the shock cord out and just use the sections you want.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I made myself a "gardening" cane. I have a small garden patch, and if I get down on my hands and knees to plant seedlings, or pull weeds, Its hard for me to stand straight up to avoid trampling other plants. I have a naturally bent piece of sycamore. I decided that the bent area for the handle was a little too short for a regular stick. So I cut the whole thing down to about 14" That's just enough for me to push myself up to a kneeling position where I can get my feet under me and stand. Sort of a garden gnome sizeed stick.

A few weeks ago, I was painting the inside of a closet, and used it there too so I could stand w/o touching the painted walls.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I also have to have help getting off the grown that first foot or so. I have had the short stick and it worked OK. But I keep a 48"long 1" hickory stick with thumb grove in the top and a justifiable nylon gun sling on it for walks in the field. For me it is a better choice when traveling what can often becomes uneven grown and a short stick may not be enough. When I do not need it I just let the sling out and carry it on my shoulder or across my back.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

For camping I'd go with the full size staff like Randy. You can still use it to pull yourself up and it will be good for general use too.

This way you only need to bring one stick.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I just noticed you're new here. Welcome!

Rodney


----------



## searchlight (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------

